Thanks HN for the Christmas colors and Merry Christmas to you, too - zeratul
======
ryanbraganza
Dupe: submitted 366 days ago - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2034624>

Merry Christmas!

------
resnamen
I thought that the red banner was a call to arms for SOPA or something. After
I noticed that the article numbers were alternating red/green, my blood
pressure went down a few points. :)

~~~
Aqua_Geek
I didn't even realize the alternating article numbers. Bah humbug to
colorblindness.

~~~
aiscott
ditto that. Most of the time I don't notice the effects of red-green color
deficiency, but whenever someone wants to differentiate between A and B with
colors, inevitably it's red/green.

Not much to do about it with xmas colors though. Bah humbug to poinsettias.

~~~
resnamen
Does it look like red and red? Or gray and gray?

~~~
timewasted
At a glance it looks gray and gray. If I stare, I can make out the red and can
see that the green is a different color, but I really only recognize that it's
green because people mentioned it being green.

So, I concur with the bah humbug to colorblindness statements.

~~~
crandles
I didn't even notice the colored numbers until I read the comments. For
myself, the colors are easy enough to distinguish (as separate colors), as the
red looks brighter than the green. If I didn't already know the colors were
red and green, I think I'd be able to pick out the one that is clearly red (As
there is a shade of red for sure in the title bar), but I do not believe I'd
be able to say with certainty that the green is green (and not another shade
of red).

------
brudgers
Peace on earth and good will to all, unconditionally.

~~~
sneak
Personally, I'd like a Winnebago. Burgundy interior.

------
jarin
Merry Christmas from an atheist! ;)

And Happy Holidays to the rest!

------
david927
Merry Christmas everyone!

------
moonlighter
Just noticed that too. Nice touch! Happy holidays to all fellow hackers.

~~~
moonlighter
... and painters ;)

------
ORioN63
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

------
sp332
If the red bothers you, go to your profile page and set the "topcolor" to
something that you like better. (This might require a certain karma level, not
sure.)

~~~
tlammens
It seems very weird that you need a high karma level for such a feature, no?

------
miles_matthias
Happy Holidays to my hacker family! This was my first year really contributing
to posts and discussions and it's been incredibly rewarding. Thanks everyone!

------
omaranto
Maybe my monitor is miscalibrated or something, but the red bar looks too dark
and rusty, not cheery and christmassy at all.

------
pandemicsyn
Heh, think I actually prefer this color scheme.

Happy Holidays!

~~~
switz
I like it other than the red bar at the top.

~~~
tokenadult
The Christmas color scheme changes the top color on the comment submission
form, but doesn't change a user-set top color on the main page.

------
jimminy
This was making me feel like there was something wrong with my eyes. It took
me about a minute to figure out it was the site and not me; I didn't figure it
out until I spotted the article numbers.

The contrast in the bar is really low, so I can't wait until it's not
Christmas any longer.

~~~
floatingatoll
pg, can we have white text instead of black text on the red background?

------
ggwicz
Merry Christmas, Hanukkah (or however you spell it), Kwanzaa, Festivus, and
the New Year!

------
pasbesoin
Making a guess as to the time zone of HN's server. ;-)

------
kurikintoki
It's better if you put white characters in the red banner:) Merry Christmas
and Happy New Year everyone!!

------
hub_
It makes the text in it hard to read for me. Maybe a better contrast?

------
captain_mars
Hey OP, do they have Christmas on your planet too? ;-) Small galaxy!

~~~
captain_mars
Er, I was referring to your Starcraft-inspired name, not to my name. :-)

------
ElliotH
Happy Christmas all! Enjoyed my second year immensely with you guys.

------
meanJim
Merry Christmas! Thanks for all the great articles

------
tlammens
Phew, my monitor is not broken. Happy holidays!

------
tyrelb
Merry Christmas pg & the YC crew!

------
dekz
Merry Christmas from Down Under.

~~~
CoffeeDregs
In re: "Christmas from Down Under" (and the southern hemisphere in general): I
always think it's a trip that y'all are in the peak of summer at Christmas
time. We have all kinds of songs, rituals, artifacts, whatever that derive
from the fact that it's cold outside: I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas;
tinsel on christmas trees to simulate icicles; drinking Eggnog.

Question: do you Christmas bits reflect that it's winter outside somewhere
else or do you have a separate bunch of Christmas bits to reflect that it's
summer during your Christmas?

~~~
dekz
I honestly cannot speak for everyone, of course we have our own Aussie
Christmas carols with your reindeers replaced with kangaroos which to me seem
more to be satire. But we have still been Nothern-hemispherized in the
traditional christmas sense. Our decorations have snow, every figurine is
rugged up etc. I could send you a picture of my christmas tree, it would be
indistinguishable from your generic tree.

It surely doesn't snow in all parts of the Northern Hemispher and I guess you
can draw similarities to that. The funny thing is, for more Christmas's then I
can remember, it has actually been quite wet and stormy, today it is beautiful
and sunny.

~~~
CoffeeDregs
Interesting. I guess I'm not too surprised that your Christmas bits are much
like ours. "Rudolph the red-nosed Kangaroo"? Awesome.

------
notspanishflu
Merry Christmas - Feliz Navidad

------
jetsnoc
Merry Christmas fellow hackers!

------
mwk
Merry Chrismas new friends.

------
happyfeet
Merry Christmas to all. :)

------
imd23
Merry Christmas Hackers! from Uruguay.

g.

------
pace
First, I thought Reddit isn't the most ugliest site on earth anymore. Then, I
thought HN's CSS file is broken when I saw the darkred navbar. Finally, I
thought the green and red numbers stand for raising and falling posts.

HN is my favorite site but this Chistmas version shows again PG's modest
design skills. PG, I'm sure that there many HN users (including me) who would
love to redesign HN—just put it on Crowdspring or 99design and insist on
keeping the HN orange. I promise you'll get tons of great designs keeping Y
Combinator's core/identity.

~~~
gruseom
What? The minimal, tasteful, uncluttered design of HN is one of the top
reasons why it has been such an unqualified success.

